# Strange behavior



## Adillo303 (Aug 21, 2008)

When I go to www.discusscooking.com, I get to the portal. If I click on quick links, I get something that looks like the portal, but, the header that used to have quick links in it is completely different and quick links is gone. I never do get quick links.

I have tried it on two computers and both IE and Firefox.

Am I doing something kookey?


----------



## Lynd (Aug 22, 2008)

The same happens to me


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 22, 2008)

For some reason, some things cannot be opened from the Portal page, nor can they be opened while viewing Members Photos.  You just have to go to the regular forum listings page and then click away.  Don't ask way - - - we're talking about computers here!


----------



## Adillo303 (Aug 22, 2008)

Just tried what you suggested. Thank You, it worked as you said that it would.

But, but, but he said sheepishly, Kitchenelf, he looks down and aimlessly scuffs the dirt, I make my living fixing computers.  Best of the day to you KE and thank you.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 22, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> But, but, but he said sheepishly, Kitchenelf, he looks down and aimlessly scuffs the dirt, I make my living fixing computers.  Best of the day to you KE and thank you.



You are welcome Adillo!  Best of the day to you too!!!!!

If you fix computers for a living I bow down to your greatness!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
















Now please, my knees are old, help me get back up!


----------



## Adillo303 (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't know about greatness. Some times they win. At those times, myonly hope is that I know where the power cord is.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 22, 2008)

The computer is innocent! 

The programmers, however, have some explaining to do ... 

It's either a software "limitation" or a "glitch" (aka program bug).


----------

